# Darwin field trip



## grimbeny (Mar 3, 2010)

I went up to Darwin for a week with uni, here are some pictures of some of the things i saw. Some animals we caught and saw:











































Some Scenery and birds:





































Snakes and night stuff


























Crocs:

































Learning to tail and hook somthing that isnt going to kill me:





Radio tracking some toads:


----------



## reptiledude1 (Mar 3, 2010)

that is awesome mate love the frilly and the legless lizard


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Mar 3, 2010)

dude is your course called 
super awesome time 101


----------



## ozziepythons (Mar 3, 2010)

Thanks for sharing the experience with us, I'm sure your thoughts will wander back to that trip for years to come. Darwin is favourite herping destination for many of us for a very obvious reason, and I'm sure you'd now agree! The little _Uperoleia _frog and the green tree frog are a nice find, but then all the species you came across are worth a mention. Great photography skills too


----------



## andysnakes (Mar 3, 2010)

mate that looks like fogg dam in a few of those scenery shots, should have been there at night time ( water pythons everywhere). your a bugger me and the missus spent a few weeks in the NT and didnt see a single frilly, your game posting pics of holding one as there very protective of there reptiles up there, and we neally got in big trouble for taking photo's of the liasis we found. even a local warned us but we found out later he was not lieing


----------



## Gibblore (Mar 3, 2010)

Awsome pics know where my next holiday will be


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Mar 3, 2010)

is there some sort of tour trip that people can take?
hahahaha that would be awesome


----------



## froggyboy86 (Mar 5, 2010)

Great photos, Fogg Dam is a nice place for herping (just bring the insect repellent!). Was this with Sydney Uni? 

Aaron


----------



## junglecarpet (Mar 5, 2010)

Looks like you had an AWESOME time! Woul definitely love to do something like that myself


----------



## redbellybite (Mar 5, 2010)

GRIM where are the pics of you swimming and playing with the crocs now ?  

Great pics looks as if you had a very good time too


----------



## moosenoose (Mar 5, 2010)

Great pics! Always enjoyable seeing peoples feild trips! Thanks


----------



## Tayla152girl (Mar 5, 2010)

hey grimbeny great shots that looks like so much fun. just wondering what kind of uni course your doing ? it looks awesome!


----------



## JasonL (Mar 5, 2010)

Good one Grim, is that a slatey you have on the hook?


----------



## grimbeny (Mar 6, 2010)

Yea its a slatey grey, it doesnt look like it in the pic but it was a pretty agro one. Got a hold of a couple of the other students.



froggyboy86 said:


> Great photos, Fogg Dam is a nice place for herping (just bring the insect repellent!). Was this with Sydney Uni?
> 
> Aaron



Yea there were lots of insects about, probably more annoying was the constant bombardment with insects in the face whenever you turn your head torch on. 

The trip was with Sydney uni. Many of the demonstrators had spent alot of time up there studying the animals in the region.


----------



## toximac (Mar 6, 2010)

you should post the place you were swimming without the crocs, I was thinking some pictures repeated themselves so you may need to edit the thread, but overall I think their awesome..WO wOw .. My fav. were the cane toad's and when their bellys were rubbed they sing and go numb lol
show the cane toad in the blankets lmao.. We are going in a few months to darwin and u can show me all the best spots, For someone who said is there a tour that see's all this, there should be a reptile tour, I might organise one being a tour manager .. :-/ It has to be done if not done before there!!


----------



## lizardjasper (Mar 6, 2010)

love the legless! I've never seen one in the wild! It must have been fun to see so many wonderful creatures in their natural habitat doing what they do! Beautiful scenery too!
Glad you had a good time!!
Oh, and the bird is a comb-crested jacana.


----------



## krusty (Apr 17, 2010)

looks like you had a realy great time and seen some top notch herps.


----------



## Omgitschris (Apr 17, 2010)

would love to do that stuff in uni. looks like you had a great time too, nice pictures !


----------



## Nephrurus (May 28, 2010)

Was this with the tropical ecology course with Dr Crowther? If so, where are the monster mulga photos?


----------



## grimbeny (May 29, 2010)

Yea it was. 

Unfortunatly we didnt see any mulgas.


----------



## H.bitorquatus (May 29, 2010)

nice to see an adder! Where are the panoptes, Top end was crawling with them back in 2000-2001 when I was up there, toads can't have killed them all off?


----------



## BARRAMUNDI (Jun 2, 2010)

Been to Fogg dam twice and saw nothing but bloody Keelbacks, no waters either time.

Was the freshie at Fogg Dam aswell


----------



## jordo (Jun 2, 2010)

Nice pics Oli. I'll come on the next trip!


----------



## Greeny06 (Jun 2, 2010)

Fogg dam's definately a good place to go at night, however not advisable to be walking along the waters' edge as there's a 4m saltie cruising around in there. It is possible to spotlight crocs from the car as you drive down the road, and last time I was there we found 3 water pythons all over 1.5m just sitting on the road. However, as someone previously mentioned it is illegal to "interfere" with reptiles in the Northern Territory without the appropriate permit. Unfortunately this does include handling and moving even if it is for photographic reasons. Who was instructing you on the "hook and tail technique?"


----------

